# Tracking ob training and progress



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Any of you care to share how you track your dog's ob progress over time? Do you set up training schedules, goal-setting, comments on development, etc? All that stuff I can't do for myself, let alone a dog? Just wondering how different folks approach training outside of your club or profession.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't keep track of anything :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Any of you care to share how you track your dog's ob progress over time? Do you set up training schedules, goal-setting, comments on development, etc? All that stuff I can't do for myself, let alone a dog? Just wondering how different folks approach training outside of your club or profession.


I do. But that might be because I help with other people's dogs, so I'm used to keeping a log. It might also be related to being an accountant and book copyeditor -- you know: OCD. :lol: 

I don't exactly set goals on paper, though...... I just track progress and post comments. 

Goals on paper would be a good idea, though. :>)


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I don't keep track of anything :lol:


Me neither, which probably explains why my dog busted the hell out of a neighborhood cat last night despite what I was doing for ob. I think I need to start reviewing some stuff. That sucked. Particularly for the cat, who has been messing with my dog's head for a few months now and took a second to figure out that Annie and the leash had separated. Took me a second, too.

Ah well. Newb.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > I don't keep track of anything :lol:
> ...


So what happened? Did she eat the cat? How did it end up?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I keep a log book with date/time, location(trail), weather, distance, accumulated distance,dogs, and comments. Hubby did me a spreadsheet but it was kind of unwieldy(for me) - it was nice though as it kept track of the accumulated mileage for each dog. For other training I just have a little book that I put what I did with what dog, but it is not very scientific looking.


----------

